# New Woodworking TV Show!



## Eli (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey, everybody,

Over the weekend all of the contracts were signed and the green light was given for Tom MacDonald to host a new TV show on WGBH. The deal is for a minimum of 3 years and about 80% coverage on PBS stations across the country. Shooting begins on Monday and it will be on air this fall: October is the target. The show will incorporate a website and stay in touch with the internet woodworking community where Tommy got his start. I hope you all get a chance to tune in and let us know how we're doing (although, I'm pretty confident you will).

Anyway, a big "Congratulations" to Tommy!

Eli


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Congratulations to everyone involved! looking forward to seeing the first episode!

Eli - any plans to have it streamed online? (don't have TV service personally)


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

This sounds great…congrats on the new show. I will be watching for it for sure.


----------



## SwedishIron (Jun 6, 2008)

Eli,
Congratulations to you and Tommy about the show.. Its great to see WGBH stepping up and supporting the woodworking community. Definably filling a huge long overdue hole in their programming!

And the name of the show will be?


----------



## lighthearted (Apr 30, 2009)

Streaming would be good-Norms show was never on NYC PBS stations


----------



## Paul2274 (Nov 17, 2009)

Can't wait… although I don't think the local PBS station will be carrying it. They didn't carry Norm here either. I guess its time to start writing the station. Good Luck Tommy! Big shoes to fill up there in Boston!

Paul


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Outstanding, Congrats to you and Tommy….


----------



## JCantin (Jan 21, 2009)

Congrats Eli and Tommy. Does this mean a sponsor was lined up??


----------



## SwedishIron (Jun 6, 2008)

JCantin..
*"Does this mean a sponsor was lined up??"*

I think that is exactly what Eli's announcement means..  So rumors have it..


----------



## Eli (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you.

The show is Rough Cut: Woodworking with Tommy Mac (I think). I don't know if it will be streamed, but I hope so. I'll ask when I get a chance.

Woodcraft stepped up to be the SOLE underwriter. We're really excited because it frees us up to use all sorts of different tools and work with Woodcrafts all over the country.

We're not done with the projects yet, but we're getting there.

Eli


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

thanks for the update


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks…


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

oh, i can't wait for this!
congrats!


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Eli.
Looking forward to the start.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

oh this is fantastic…cant wait to see the show…i think tommy can handle the shoe filling…he's a great guy..thanks for keeping us posted…......grizzman


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

congrats with your sponsor
and I do hope it will be possiple to see on the net
we don´t have any wood related show here in Denmark

Dennis


----------



## Eli (Mar 3, 2010)

Haha. They're going to sneak me into a couple of episodes.

I asked the producers and, at least for now, they are planning on streaming the show online. They aren't sure whether it will be permanent or just the most recent few episodes or what. I'll keep you updated as I get more info.

Eli


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

sound awesome! let us know when you need live audience! would love to see you guys at it 

looking forward for streaming info as this is my only current way to see anything and don't wanna miss this.

Tom - don't worry about the ball, even if it gets dropped it can be picked up again - just don't drop it on the bombe secretary…. don't think anyone could handle what will follow


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for the update! This is will be one of a few decent shows on TV. I'll be watching the TV guide in the paper.
BTW, what is the title of the show?


----------



## Eli (Mar 3, 2010)

Rough Cut: Woodworking with Tommy Mac


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Sweet deal man! Can't wait to see the show…between Chicago and Milwaukee public stations I can usually pick the shows up. Break a leg man! Wait…do people still say that?? Oh well…you will be great!


----------



## BeeJay (Sep 3, 2009)

Gee you guys are lucky. We have nothing here. Haven't seen anything since Norm gave it away. Hope it goes to Pay TV, thats the only place we get anything worth watching. Should mention, in Australia.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Congratulations to Tom and Eli.. I'll be looking for the new show this fall!


----------



## 747DRVR (Mar 18, 2009)

Great news.Really looking forward to it.Hopefully one of the 2 pbs stations in MIA will carry it


----------



## Eli (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'll be posting updates and hints about Rough Cut on twitter. Follow along and be the first to know what we're up to and what tools are rolling into the shop.

http://twitter.com/elicleveland

Eli


----------



## goggy (Jan 17, 2009)

That"s great news! I am very disappointed with the current Woodsmith airings. I'm sure the woodsmith guys are great craftsmen but it's more of an infomercial for Kreg and Powermatic; lacking true variety and a focus on projects. Good luck!!


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Man, that is great! Sorry so late to the conversation, but wow, what exciting news. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## NewPilgrim (Jan 30, 2010)

Awesome to hear Eli, wow. Stoked.


----------



## AuroraWoodworks (Nov 6, 2009)

Is Al going to be a part of the new show?


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Congrats! Looking forward to this. Got the TiVo Wishlist already set up! (It's memory is better then mine,,,)


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

I just found Tommy on the web and enjoyed his vids….Who Better?....Know what I mean?


----------



## MarkHancock (Jun 15, 2010)

Congrats Tommy and Eli.

My wife gave me an iPod Touch last Nov for my BD. Got hooked on the Wood Whisperer then found your Video Podcast as well. Have almost finished watching them all (or at least all that work from iTunes).

P.S. It is nice to see something good come out of Boston 

Are y'alll awesome or what?


----------

